# Orbeas in Tour of Missouri



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Spent the day chasing the riders in the Tour of Missouri, stage 4. Jelly Belly is here so I did my best to get some Orbea photos. They are riding Orange and Black Opals. Must admit, they go by so fast I could never be sure who I was shooting. Did get some close ups of their team car with the bikes on the roof. One JB rider, Brian Dzeiwa is from Missouri and is a home crowd favorite.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a few more:




























This is Jeremy Powers









Nice Orbea Hoodie on this guy, not sure who he is.









Not an Orbea shot, but couldn't resist one of Contador, moving too fast to get him in focus.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice shots, thanks Jim! That Orbea hoodie doesn't look good, damn that $100+ price.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Slave2Gravity said:


> Nice shots, thanks Jim! That Orbea hoodie doesn't look good, damn that $100+ price.


After what we paid for their bikes, they should give us one or pay us to advertise for them!


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

The Kuota in the last pic reminds me of the Jelly Belly Orca from a few years ago.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

Drool...very nice bikes.


----------

